# Break trailer Set Up



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone have a good pic of their break set up in the trailer with utilizing the space below for storage. I am getting a 7X14 trailer in about a week and I intend to keep my break installed and functional in the trailer (so I don't have to lug the thing around). I saw the thread on the trailer set ups which were awesome but nothing the really showed a good break set up. Thanks! :notworthy


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

This is what I have set up.

Sorry about the picture clarity - from a cell phone.

That's an 8'6" brake in a 7x16 trailer on top of Craftsmen tool chests.

I can get a cleaner picture tomorrow if need be.

It's attached with about 8 3" drywall screws so I can easily remove it if working in an area where I cannot get the trailer close enough.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Mark. I like the tool chest Idea. I have a sidewinder attachment for my TAPCO that i was considering leaving attached at all times loaded with coil stock (man i am getting lazy). But, I figured it might save some time.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't use the brake every day, but I didn't want to be unloading and loading it all the time from my truck rack (how I initially caused back damage to myself).

I don't have a coil holder or anything like that. If I did, I would have had to move things around a bit to make it happen, or get a longer trailer, maybe 20'.

The tool chests are Craftsmen ball bearing grip latch (basically for each drawer to open you have to lift up on the handle and pull out) keeps them from opening when in transit.

I eliminated about a dozen misc. tool boxes (if not more) when I added the tool chests. It stays very organized, allows me to carry way more than before, and supports the brake, with a slot for the shop vac in between the chests.

I actually raised the heights on the cabinets with some 2x blocking because the initial working height was too low for me (I'm 6'2"). It's at an ideal height for me, but hard for anyone shorter to use - not that I care.

Post pics when you have yours set up.


----------

